# How long for symptoms of too much medication to show?



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Been on 180 of Armour for about 3 weeks now. Today is started feeling a little odd, sort of high strung if you will. I don't know if it is my Armour or my Wellbutrin. It is almost like I am getting anxiety attacks. Heart really isn't pounding from what I can tell. Don't know what to make of it. TSH was 11 on 90 mg of Armour doc upped me to 180. I am just wondering if my body is adjusting to the mess and I don't need the Wellbutrin anymore or if I am over medicated.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You could just be going through an adjustment. It takes six to eight weeks for thyroid replacement to totally be in your system, but I know I have had titration issues when I've gone from one dosage to another and then it leveled out. You might give it another week or two, unless it starts getting really bad and then call your endo.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Don't discount the effects of Wellbutrin, too. I was warned that Wellbutrin can be pretty stimulating or possibly cause anxiety, as I soon found out. I don't know how much you are taking, but when my doc started me on XL 300mg, needless to say, I was a nervous wreck. Dropping down to XL 150mg helped greatly.

Wikipedia Info


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm barely qualified to even offer anything at this point as I'm only about 6 months into the thyroid thing, but did you go from 90 to 180 all at once? My doc has been increasing my armour 1/2 grain at a time, but I've seen many other posts where slow titration was strongly suggested. My TSH was barely above normal though when I found out about this, so what do I know??


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm thinking it is the Wellbutrin XL. I've been on it since January and to be honest at first it seemed to be helping but I'm not to sure if it is even doing anything right now. The reasons I think thats what's doing it is because today I am perfectly fine. If I was going hyper I'm sure it would be more of a constant thing.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

So what do you guys think? Should I give quitting the Wellbutrin a shot?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Been on 180 of Armour for about 3 weeks now. Today is started feeling a little odd, sort of high strung if you will. I don't know if it is my Armour or my Wellbutrin. It is almost like I am getting anxiety attacks. Heart really isn't pounding from what I can tell. Don't know what to make of it. TSH was 11 on 90 mg of Armour doc upped me to 180. I am just wondering if my body is adjusting to the mess and I don't need the Wellbutrin anymore or if I am over medicated.


Doubling your Armour could be causing a problem. Usually Armour is titrated by 1/4 grain to 1/2 grain depending.


----------



## Rdonnelly (May 2, 2012)

I cringe at the thought of dealing with any other meds AND a thyroid med. Was just about to post a thread about how long is enough to judge a thyroid med/dosage? And does missing a day make a difference?

Maybe I suffer from major placebo affect syndrome but I feel like I can sense side affects quickly from changing doses and meds. The docs and specialists just casually say go try this and come back in four weeks but that seems like an eternity sometimes. A week into trying tirosint and I cant sleep well and feel nervous all day.

Guess with thyroid probs we are just trying to maintain/balance and may never feel like we did prior to problems. Its all relative I guess!


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

i could not handle going from 60mg Armour to 120mg Armour a few months ago. It took me 2 titration periods, about 8 weeks for myself and then i was able to handle the adjustment. I think your adjustment was too much, personally.

Don't know anything about the Welbutrin personally, but it could be a little of both meds that is starting to do this.

good luck!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Doubling your Armour could be causing a problem. Usually Armour is titrated by 1/4 grain to 1/2 grain depending.


Thing is I have been on the new Armour dose for three weeks and have felt fine. This crap just started perhaps I need a dose increase? I have days were I feel awesome and day were I feel downright like hell. For instance, Monday I felt really anxious and high strung, yesterday I felt great, now today I feel like I can fall asleep right were I'm standing. That's whats making me think it's the Antidepressant's and not the thyroid meds. Unless, somone else had a similar experience with Armour doing this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Thing is I have been on the new Armour dose for three weeks and have felt fine. This crap just started perhaps I need a dose increase? I have days were I feel awesome and day were I feel downright like hell. For instance, Monday I felt really anxious and high strung, yesterday I felt great, now today I feel like I can fall asleep right were I'm standing. That's whats making me think it's the Antidepressant's and not the thyroid meds. Unless, somone else had a similar experience with Armour doing this.


What are you doing every day? Are you working out in the gym, running or some other strenuous activity? If so, do you do this every day or every other day etc..?

Bigfoot did have that very bad experience w/Wellbutrin; hope you read his post.

But, I still maintain that your titration on Armour has been too fast.

Solving the mystery would be easier if you could go get a FREE T3 lab test.

It could very well be both meds!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I have been doing cardio every morning before work for the past month. Just a half hour but that's more exercise then I have done in about two year.i take Sarurday and Sunday off as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Well I have been doing cardio every morning before work for the past month. Just a half hour but that's more exercise then I have done in about two year.i take Sarurday and Sunday off as well.


The 2 days you take off could be allowing the T3 to build up in your system. So, maybe the 2 days off on the weekend, you could just do some walking? Or cut back on your dose those 2 days.

Just throwing thoughts out there. You do have to burn the T3 up or it will build up. That is a "given!"

It is awesome that you are able to do 30 minutes of cardio 5 mornings. Totally awesome. I love love love to exercise. It triggers those endorphins and makes me feel so good every day!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

It does feel good. I've been doing weight watchers as well and I have been averaging about a pound and a half for the past three weeks plus about 5 pounds on week one. So the weight loss may be a good sign. I personally think I may be going a little hypo again. As I am struggling getting up in the morning.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I understand the ups and downs are part of the leveling out process. But I do agree with the others about the increase in your dosage being too much of a jump. And the wellbutrin being a factor also. I don't think you can just stop taking wellbutrin?-- you may want to ask someone about that.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok guys, here are my latest lab results. I am going to ask my doc to run an FT3 and FT4 for me at my appoinment tommorow as I don't have them currently just TT3 and TT4.

TSH: 0.32 (0.358 - 3.74)
Total T4: 7.4 (4.5 - 12.1)
Total T3: 157 (70 - 190)

How does that look? Can I be going a little hyper or should I look into the Wellbutrin for my issues. Can a jump from 11 to .32 be causing some of these issues?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just got back from my appointment. Doc said that he definetely thinks it's the Wellbutrin XL causing my anxiety (it's an antidepressant that works on dopamine and norepinephrine so it basically speeds you up). He said my heart rate and bp were perfect. Said my Thyroid level's were great although he is going to run a complete panel in three weeks to see that everything is were it is supposed to be.

My symptoms seem to be running in cycles, I have a day were I am down and feel like I can fall asleep in my footsteps, a day were I feel awesome, and a daywere my anxiety is through the roof, and repeat. This is why he thinks it's the wellbutrin, he said that if it was the Armour it would be constant.

So I am tapering off the Wellbutrin XL and I'll see were that takes me. He said if i'm still jittery he'll cut the Armour back a little, but he doesn't think its that. He said probably between the speedy feeling from the Wellbutrin XL and finally feeling normal after 4 years is definetely addind to the jitteriness. When I quit levo I was almost at .250 mcg's and I was still pretty hypo at 6 TSH and FT3 (being at the bottom low of its range) and T4 (being out of range at the high end) , were I am at now is almost the equivelant of my .225 dose of levo in Armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I just got back from my appointment. Doc said that he definetely thinks it's the Wellbutrin XL causing my anxiety (it's an antidepressant that works on dopamine and norepinephrine so it basically speeds you up). He said my heart rate and bp were perfect. Said my Thyroid level's were great although he is going to run a complete panel in three weeks to see that everything is were it is supposed to be.
> 
> My symptoms seem to be running in cycles, I have a day were I am down and feel like I can fall asleep in my footsteps, a day were I feel awesome, and a daywere my anxiety is through the roof, and repeat. This is why he thinks it's the wellbutrin, he said that if it was the Armour it would be constant.
> 
> So I am tapering off the Wellbutrin XL and I'll see were that takes me. He said if i'm still jittery he'll cut the Armour back a little, but he doesn't think its that. He said probably between the speedy feeling from the Wellbutrin XL and finally feeling normal after 4 years is definetely addind to the jitteriness. When I quit levo I was almost at .250 mcg's and I was still pretty hypo at 6 TSH and FT3 (being at the bottom low of its range) and T4 (being out of range at the high end) , were I am at now is almost the equivelant of my .225 dose of levo in Armour.


This is excellent; especially since the T3 in your Armour is healing the limbic system portion of your brain (mood related.)


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Also the past few days have been pretty good with temperature. Usually I am about 97.5 in the am and by evening I'm around 99.8. Today I've been at 98.3 all day even after I just got done painting my attic.


----------



## Defeat The Curse (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with your doctor, your labs do look pretty good.

If it was your armour making you have one day great and another day be down the only reason i could think of was if you were having better absorption on one day and another day the armour was with food or a supplement that decreased absorption ...

Or what andros said about burning the t3 up and then a rest day from exercise not as much getting burned up, I actually didn't ever know about that or think of that.

Andros is the shiz nit! that should be my sig, he knows his stuff


----------

